# 5/16" Slip Tenon



## Midtone (Aug 14, 2012)

I want to make a 5⁄16 in. thick, by 5⁄8 in. wide, by 2 in. long slip tenon. What is the best bit for this? I can not seem to find a 5/16" bullnose or a 5/32" roundover. I do not think they come in those sizes so how do I do it?


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

You foot the bill for a custom router bit.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

You can buy them from Lee Valley. 50K42.03, 5/16 x 1 1/2 x 12" for $2.70. They also sell spiral bits that size for the mortice.


----------



## Midtone (Aug 14, 2012)

I was hoping you wouldn't say that Mike.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

I would think a 1/8" roundover would do it... shoot, that small, just a couple of swipes of sandpaper


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

If you have a bandsaw that's the way I would go. If not a table saw would make quick work of it.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I did some digging and found two Whiteside bit's with 5/32" radius, both are bearing guided bits. The 2000D is the round over bit you are looking for with a 1/4" shank. Price is $26.99 and it can be ordered from Woodcraft here: Buy Whiteside 2000D Roundover Router Bit 1 4 SH 5 32 R X 13 16 D X 1 2 CL at Woodcraft


----------



## Midtone (Aug 14, 2012)

Thanks Mike. I will check into it. Using a bandsaw for a rounded slip tenon? Seems like a lot of unnecessary sanding would be involved.


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

Midtone said:


> Thanks Mike. I will check into it. Using a bandsaw for a rounded slip tenon? Seems like a lot of unnecessary sanding would be involved.


The speed of the band saw would far outweigh any edge sanding that might be necessary.


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Midtone said:


> Thanks Mike. I will check into it. Using a bandsaw for a rounded slip tenon? Seems like a lot of unnecessary sanding would be involved.


Hi n/a

Seems like you are going to a lot of unnecessary work to achieve a joint. I've seen German joiners machine a round-end mortise on a slot mortiser, saw the tenon on a band saw then just slice a couple of chamfers off the sides of the tenon to make it fit. After all it's the glue which holds the joint together so careful assembly and clamping will circumvent any slippage

Regards

Phil


----------

